# Database Discussions > Oracle >  blackout

## meganmegan

Hi All
what is the meaning of 'BLACKOUT'?
thanks

----------


## SpywareDr

https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E24628_01.../blackouts.htm

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/blackout

----------

